# Chael Sonnen vs. Wanderlei Silva booked for Bellator PPV at Madison Square Garden



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> Bellator has an historic card planned for later this year.
> 
> A grudge match between Chael Sonnen and Wanderlei Silva will headline Bellator 180, a pay-per-view event set for Madison Square Garden, promotion officials confirmed with MMA Fighting on Monday. The Associated Press broke the news. The card will take place June 24 in New York City.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/3/2...r-pay-per-view-event-at-madison-square-garden


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So Bellator is again venturing into the pay-per-view market. It's understandable that they'd want these two to headline and I can see them getting a few other stars in there as well.


----------



## Baigg (Mar 21, 2017)

Chael Sonnen vs Wanderlei Silva will be a great Fight. 

Chael has a great record of 28-15 and is an experience fighter. On the other hand Wanderlei Silva 35-12 and 25 KO is incomparable stats to another fighter.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

SIlva all day. Silva wont take a dive for anyone. Chael better enjoy his paycheck beating.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I have no idea who i want to see win :laugh: Maybe Silva...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well as we found out from that brawl the two had, Chael can take Wanderlei down.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Man I love Chael, he's hilarious. 

"When you fight so poorly that some people can't imagine you fought that poorly, that this HAS to be fixed....that's not good".

Really hope he wins this one, been wanting to see this for years.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Chael is there for the paycheque, he'll likely lose without taking too much damage like the tito fight. He doesn't care anymore.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Baigg said:


> Chael Sonnen vs Wanderlei Silva will be a great Fight.
> 
> Chael has a great record of 28-15 and is an experience fighter. On the other hand Wanderlei Silva 35-12 and 25 KO is incomparable stats to another fighter.





kantowrestler said:


> Well as we found out from that brawl the two had, Chael can take Wanderlei down.



:dunno:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess a street brawl is very different then a MMA fight?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Would have been great a few years ago. Now, I'd rather not watch either of them compete, much less against each other.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

There is still a score to settle between the two which is why it's still happening.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

M.C said:


> Would have been great a few years ago. Now, I'd rather not watch either of them compete, much less against each other.


I wasn't that happy to see Silva compete a few years ago either :laugh: Silva's prime was over in pride, he will still give it everything he has though, unlike Chael.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Why is this fight happening again? I thought these two retired? 

One thing I can say about this match. There won't be any point in excusing either of them for cheating. Most likely both men will be juicing so they will be on even playing grounds.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The first fight didn't happen and it is happening because this is considered "unfinished business" and they want to settle the score. Are they going to be juicing, it depends on the athletic commission and what not.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The fight is happening because Chael is going to promote it, which Wandy, Mitrione, and Fedor can't really do.

Don't know about the guy Chandler's fighting, but the other three fights are great especially Larkin/Lima


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Chael can promote a fight like this as a pay-per-view.


----------

